

Hillary Clinton's office was warned over private email use - jes
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/3/3/govt-cybersecurity-source-clintons-office-warned-private-email-use.html

======
jes
I'm wondering whether Secretary Clinton's private email system was more or
less secure than that provided by the State Department.

I'd expect the State Department would invest at a higher level based on scale
(supporting many users as against supporting a single user.)

